# Bottom of the line portable saw



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

for a miter guage look at Incra


----------



## Goodsh (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion but unfortunately Incra's website says they don't carry any equipment for mitre slots that are 5/8 in size. http://www.incra.com/faqs.htm#mg


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I started with a $99 Ryobi, and took me a while before I figured out that a lot of TS tips,didn't apply to me. I built some nice stuff with it, though. I just had to cut most everything oversize and thing run through router to straighten out the edges. A used cast iron 113 craftsman contractor with a good fence is a major upgrade.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow, keep us posted, what about the laser trac feature


----------



## Goodsh (Feb 21, 2013)

The laser is mounted on the blade guard which was so clunky and cumbersome that I removed it. I don't remember if I've ever even used the laser. Using a rip fence or sled I don't see any need for a laser line to show where the blade is cutting anyway. I don't cut anything free hand so I view this as a pointless feature.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Completely understand


----------



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

I have used this type of saw and currently use one… A Skill and a Ridgid, but not craftsman. I have the same issues and problems… another situation is that the arbor is not long enough for dado blade… even though i found a Ridgid dado blade insert… Cuts are fine, but you can never reset the fence parallel after you move it. Rather tedious to reset.

But they got the job done, and now I am moving up… thinking seriously about the Laguna Fusion… duh…


----------



## scruboak51 (Aug 23, 2013)

I have the same saw and have just about all of the same complaints as you. Although, you forgot to mention how wonderful the fence is; its like it was designed specifically to go out of square the moment you clamp it in place.


----------



## baileyst (Jul 19, 2013)

I am also a not so proud owner of this saw. I originally bought it when I was doing remodeling jobs, and it worked ok for that. Then I decided to start building furniture and found out just how bad it was. I could never get the fence to stay square. So after a few frustrating projects it sits in the corner and I went out and bought a delta unisaw.


----------



## nes_matt (Jul 8, 2014)

I have this saw that I bought for home improvement jobs. It is crap for anything more than framing. Tonight, mine caught fire.

You can get past the tslot issue by grinding the tabs away and making a sled.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I had that basic saw years ago and go a lot done with it, but you have to be vigilant. As you said the wings sag. You need to measure front and back of the blade to the fence to be sure. It wanted to tip over when cutting big pieces of plywood. My advice is use it for a whole and upgrade when you can.


----------

